# Seeking advice about GLoTX (dual) affiliation



## bro.william (Apr 17, 2019)

Gentlemen & Texas Brethren:  wonder if I could enlist some thoughts or advice from y'all?

I've introduced myself here on other threads as a Texan abroad and a newly-raised Master Mason in the UGLE.  Joining up was one of the best moves I've made in years – I'd been mulling it for 4 or 5 years before I finally swore my oaths – and I'm proud to be part of a lodge with really worthy men, an excellent ethos around ritual, and a lot of laughs around it all.   As I expect most of y'all will understand, though, you don't ever stop being from Texas, no matter how long you're gone (and it's been a couple of decades for me).  So I'm always attentive to ways I can keep my connections live.  (You kind of have to work at it from this far away!)

Which leads to my point:  namely, that, now I'm "fully fledged" as a Mason, I'd love to find a connection that gets me into the GLoTX loop and, to whatever small extent I can be from this distance, involved.  It seems a good way of being a Texan abroad, if it's possible.  My Texas Masonic roots run deep:  my grandfather and great-grandfather were life-long members of Grandview Lodge No. 266, and it was actually when my mother gave me my grandpa's masonic ring – originally a wedding present to him from my grandma – that I started thinking about joining up myself.

It seems to me that the most obvious route to dual affiliation would be to petition Tranquility Lodge No. 2000, as that's designed to be a dispersed lodge to begin with (much like UGLE's Internet Lodge No. 9659 or Ireland's Lodge Ireland No. 2000), and the application process simply requires you to prove you're a Master Mason in good standing with a Lodge & GL in amity with the GLoTX.  That said, the charter states explicitly that membership there does not vouch for good standing for the purpose of visiting any other Texas lodges.

So ... with all that info in mind ... I'm just wondering what some of you guys on the ground might think?  Is it a good way to go, or are there any better that you'd know about but I wouldn't?  Unfortunately, though I try to spend time in Texas every summer or two, I don't tend to be there at enough length to get easily known by the lodges in my ancestral towns or my university town (Waco), and I don't really know the residency rules for petitioning there, anyway.  I suppose I could just use some more familiarity with Texas masonry.

I suppose this is all probably more about the emotional pull than it is about practicalities ... but, like I said, a Texan is always a Texan, so for whatever reason it's important to me.  Therefore, I'm asking.

S&F,
Will


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 17, 2019)

I’d say it’s a great way to go. I’m in the states and a IL 9659 member; I love the feeling of diversity it gives me.
Been thinking about Tranquility but I really don’t need another jurisdiction.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 17, 2019)

Since you asked, noting I’m not a TX mason, why join a lodge you don’t attend?  Is it just to say you are a member there?  Well, technically, yes you are. But really?  Nah. You don’t really know about the jurisdiction. You aren’t butt in chair (to be elegant), let alone engaged in ritual and governance. 

As to the jurisprudential issue, I defer to Texas brethren.


----------



## bro.william (Apr 17, 2019)

Well ... I did state pretty straight-up that there's probably as much emotion in the query than there is a realistic chance of being in Texas for a meeting every month.  But I've been away from home in a foreign land for the lion's share of my adult life; and in those circumstances sometimes you just want to have a few things around you where the ambient noise has your own accent ... even if it is at a distance.  I think I'd want to suggest that's a slightly more nuanced pull than "just to say [I'm] a member there".  Naturally, it all depends on what you do or don't make of your opportunities, though. 

That said, I suppose that some of the reasons I'd want to be in a lodge that I don't [always] attend are similar to the reasons that have caused the IL 9659 to become a goodly success amongst its many members across the world, including those who may never have the chance to get to a bricks and mortar meeting in Manchester.  (By comparison, my chances of being in Waco for one of Tranquility's three or four meetings a year are actually pretty high.)

My hope is that, in the coming years, I'll be in a position to be in Texas more often than I have in the past, so I'm looking to carve out some connections. I'm also wanting to join up some personal past and present by learning something about the flavour and rituals* of freemasonry that made my grandfather such a believer; even years after his death, there's richness still to be added to that relationship.  (Indeed, I've noticed that there are guys on these boards who are members of his Lodge.)  And, in the fulness of time I do indeed wish to be in a position to visit Texas lodges freely as and when I can ... "butt in chair", as you say.  I think none of that is particularly unreasonable.

* I'm a ritual guy by nature and, in fact, by trade.  I eat up liturgy and ritual for breakfast.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 17, 2019)

Well, I did paint that rather broadly, and as a displaced Okie, I do understand the desire to maintain connections with one ‘s own native land.


----------



## bro.william (Apr 17, 2019)

your profile and sig seem to suggest you’ve made the transatlantic rounds, yourself.  i’d be interested to hear about it at some point.


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 18, 2019)

I do not see an issue with you joining a Texas lodge other than if you do return to Texas, where would you live? Texas is a large state as you know and you wouldn't want to join a lodge in Lubbock and move to Laredo so to speak. We would consider you for a plural membership but would have to confirm with GLoT that its okay to do so.


----------



## bro.william (Apr 18, 2019)

My family seat is Johnson County (Cleburne and Grandview in particular), and I spent my early adult years (university and a few years beyond) in Waco.  I've saved up a little money in hopes of getting a small property to retire to, eventually, and to come home to in the mean time.  Probably in Cleburne or Waco. 

I get the impression that the GLoTX does allow for dual affiliation ... although obviously others will know the protocol far better than I and, in any case, as you suggest, these things do (and should) have to be done the right way with all GLs concerned.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 20, 2019)

The only issue is residency. @Bill Lins would probably know. I would affiliate someplace I would plan to live later. You could always transfer membership later. 

If I could find my law book, I will look it up later.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 20, 2019)

MRichard said:


> The only issue is residency. @Bill Lins would probably know. I would affiliate someplace I would plan to live later. You could always transfer membership later.


There is no residency requirement for plural membership, only for initiates. The Brother can apply to any Texas Lodge he chooses by way of a Certificate of Good Standing or whatever equivalent form his GL uses. See the final paragraph of Art. 392.  

As far as acceptance by a particular Lodge, unless he knows someone in that Lodge who could speak to the Brethren on his behalf or could make a personal visit to request acceptance, his best bet might be to write a letter to Grandview Lodge, explaining his connection to their Lodge & requesting to affiliate as a plural member.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 20, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> There is no residency requirement for plural membership, only for initiates. The Brother can apply to any Texas Lodge he chooses by way of a Certificate of Good Standing or whatever equivalent form his GL uses. See the final paragraph of Art. 392.
> 
> As far as acceptance by a particular Lodge, unless he knows someone in that Lodge who could speak to the Brethren on his behalf or could make a personal visit to request acceptance, his best bet might be to write a letter to Grandview Lodge, explaining his connection to their Lodge & requesting to affiliate as a plural member.



Thanks Brother, I knew you would know.


----------



## bro.william (Apr 21, 2019)

Brethren, let me thank you all for putting your heads and thoughts together on a discussion that, I recognise, is a little out of the ordinary.  I think in the fulness of time I will indeed try to make contact with Grandview Lodge and hopefully make a visit next time I'm home ... perhaps this summer if things work out as I'd wish.    Whatever might or might not develop in slow-time, I suspect it's worth digging up a little of our mutually shared history ... who knows; maybe someone's still left that's been in long enough to remember my grandpa.  If there are any Grandview brethren reading this, by the way, please feel free to PM me.  

Meanwhile, I think petitioning Tranquility Lodge still seems a good first step in reaching out to Texas freemasonry from afar.  In addition to its dispersed nature and straightforward joining requirements, my science-geek teenage son reckons it would totally rock to join a lodge whose territory is, technically, on the moon!  (In fairness, I don't actually disagree with him; he gets his geekery from me.)   

Anyway, y'all have done a good deed for a Texan far from home by entertaining this discussion, and I'm much obliged.  If there's anything more to say, please continue, and, if not, I'm thankful for your generosity of spirit.  The masonic brotherhood is a good thing.


----------



## bro.william (May 27, 2019)

Just put together my petition pack for Tranquility.  Again, thanks guys.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 8, 2019)

Bill Lins said:


> There is no residency requirement for plural membership, only for initiates. The Brother can apply to any Texas Lodge he chooses by way of a Certificate of Good Standing or whatever equivalent form his GL uses. See the final paragraph of Art. 392.



wonder if you could quote Art. 392 (or other relevant), Bro. Lins? I’ve looked online but can’t find it. 

I recently came across (oddly by sheer coincidence whilst googling something else!), a pdf of the Texas petition for affiliation by cgs, and it did ask about residency. i’m just a bit confused by the seeming contradiction.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 9, 2019)

You'll not find the GLoTX Laws online- here's the Article you requested:

*Art. 392. (429). Certificate of Good Standing.* 

_A member of a Lodge in this jurisdiction may apply to his Parent Lodge for a certificate of Good Standing, to be used for any of the following purposes:

1) To transfer his membership to another Lodge;
2) To apply for plural membership in another Lodge or Lodges;
3) To sign a petition for a new Lodge.

When an Application for a Certificate of Good Standing is received by the Lodge, and dues have
been paid for the Masonic year of the application, and no charges are pending against the applicant, the
Secretary of the Lodge may provide a Certificate of Good Standing without further action. This action
shall be reported to the Lodge at the next stated meeting, and recorded in the minutes. (Adopted 1992)

When such application is presented to the Lodge, it may grant the application at once by a unanimous favorable vote of the members of the Lodge present, either by ballot or show of hands, at the discretion of the Master presiding. The result of the vote shall be recorded in the minutes. If the vote is not unanimous, the application shall lie over until the next stated meeting and if no charges are preferred, the Master presiding shall cause an order to be entered in the minutes directing the Secretary to issue the Certificate. The Certificate shall be issued forthwith by the Secretary and delivered to the applicant.

If the application is for transfer of Lodge membership or for plural membership in another Lodge, it shall give the number, name, and location of the Lodge to which such transfer or in which such plural membership is desired; and the Certificate shall be addressed to such Lodge. If the application is for the purpose of signing a petition for a new Lodge, it shall be addressed to the Grand Master or Grand Lodge, as the case may be.
The Certificate may be attached to a regular petition for affiliation in the Lodge to which it is addressed; and shall take the regular course prescribed for such petitions. If the petitioner is elected he automatically becomes a member of the Lodge petitioned, and the Secretary shall promptly and without delay, notify the Secretary of the issuing Lodge and the Grand Secretary of such election and affiliation. If the pet_ition _is for transfer of parent or plural membership, such notice shall also be sent to the Secretary of the other Lodge in which petitioner holds membership.

It shall be the duty of each Secretary receiving such notice to report the fact to his Lodge and enter a record thereof in the minutes; and in case of transfer of membership from such Lodge, to cancel such membership and refund to petitioner any portion of his Lodge dues, pro rata, for the unexpired portion of the period for which he has paid. Membership in the Lodge petitioned and any cancellation of membership in the Lodge issuing the certificate shall each date from the date of election in the Lodge petitioned. If the petition for affiliation is rejected, the Certificate shall be returned by the Secretary of the rejecting Lodge to the Secretary of the issuing Lodge for cancellation, with notation of such rejection thereon, under the seal of the rejecting Lodge.

If the Certificate is attached to a petition for a new Lodge, and the petition is denied, the certificate shall be returned to the issuing Lodge for cancellation. If the petition is granted, notice thereof shall be given to the Secretary of the issuing Lodge and to the Secretary of any other Lodge of which the petitioner is a member.

Every Certificate of Good Standing shall expire on the last day of the period for which dues have been paid in advance, unless, on or before that date, a petition for affiliation to which it is attached has been filed with the Secretary of the Lodge to which it is addressed; or unless, on or before that date, a petition for a new Lodge to which it is attached has been signed by the holder. The date of expiration shall be stated on the Certificate. In case of expiration, it shall be the duty of the holder to return the Certificate to the Secretary of the issuing Lodge for cancellation._

_The privileges and provisions of this article and the procedure thereof in so far as they can be made applicable shall extend to any Master Mason, who is a member in good standing of a Lodge in another Grand Jurisdiction with which the Grand Lodge is in fraternal relations and who desires to affiliate with a Lodge in this jurisdiction._

As stated previously, the last paragraph of the Article allows Master Masons of other Grand Jurisdictions which allow memberships in other Grand Lodges with which they are in amity to affiliate with GLoTX Lodges- residency here is not required.  Remember- your petition to affiliate with a GLoTX Lodge can NOT be made directly to that Lodge- it MUST go to your Grand Secretary, who will forward it to our Grand Secretary, who will forward it to the GLoTX Lodge.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 9, 2019)

That's very helpful, Bro. Lins; many thanks indeed.  As it happens, I'll be home in a few weeks' time (which increasingly looks like it'll become a regular event) and plan on getting round to some lodges and hope to get to know some brethren.   

For the record:  I'm told on y'all's end that for a simple visit, I don't need to contact GLoTx beforehand, but just turn up to lodge with my GL certificate and clearance certificate; but I'd always heard from the UGLE that I should be in contact with the local GL before visiting.  For the avoidance of doubt, could you kindly advise which course of action is most advisable?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 11, 2019)

It's always nice to warn the receiving Lodge of your intention to visit ;-) but not necessary- some Lodges are difficult to contact.


----------



## bro.william (Jul 12, 2019)

They’ve been warned!


----------



## GhostDirewolf (Sep 3, 2019)

As time has gone by, how was your visit?


----------



## bro.william (Sep 15, 2019)

Sorry, just catching back up to these boards!  I had a great time.  This was my first chance to visit any lodges out of my home jurisdiction since I've been raised – last year I was an EA during my annual pilgrimage home – so it was really lovely to see the differences and the similarities.  I paid a call to Waco 92, with whom I've been in touch via internet for some months, and they were great.  Even hooked back up with a guy I'd studied theology with many years ago at Baylor:  by sheer chance, he was the guest speaker that night! 

Anyway, long story short, I've been in touch with Waco 92 since then, and also hooked up with a few of the guys on social media.  Their lodge culture is a good fit for me and, I hope, vice versa.  I've now written them a letter to say that with their blessing I aim to petition, and could commit to coming rarely but regularly, and if they feel like they want to get to know me better before I petition, please hook up with me on various social media.  (They've got a very lively social media presence as a lodge, so they're easy to connect with from afar.)  I'm told that my letter was well received, so I think a petition there will be in the offing.  As I intend to retire to Waco in the fulness of time, it makes sense to build relationships there.  

On a separate note, I got my Tranquility 2000 membership card the week after I got home; unfortunately, I wasn't in Waco in time to attend their stated meeting on the 50th anniversary of the moon landing.  (What a shame.)  And I also ran into a mason in Huntsville, Alabama (originally from New Jersey) whilst on my travels; he spotted a t-shirt I was wearing and struck up a lovely conversation at the Space Center museum.  

All in all, very productive and enjoyable.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## bro.william (Nov 17, 2019)

For completeness:  Having gone through all the protocols the UGLE requires to introduce a member to the GLoTx, I just got word last night that my petition to Waco 92 was granted by the brethren there, so I am now on my way to having my membership formally processed.  (And my wallet is $230 lighter!)  Interestingly, I got word from their secretary via text that came through whilst I was sitting in my mother lodge witnessing a 3rd degree ceremony.  Lovely timing.  

Let me say thanks to those here who took an interest and talked me through it, in particular Bro. Lins, whose explanation of the rules was especially valuable.  

Although it'll be several years before I'm there on a more permanent basis, I'll look forward to getting to know the guys better over time and getting a taste of Texas freemasonry as and when I can be in state.


----------

